# Hitachi C12LSH sliding compound saw - A tale of woes



## Newton

Good head's-up….Thanks.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Great review.. no complaining. Just the facts. This is what's good and this is what isn't. Now if I was in the market for a saw like this I'd know what I was in for.

BTW…. I'm about 8 months into a Bosch 12" sliding compound miter saw… nice. You might look into it. Believe it or not, the very best price I found was an online order from Sears. At the time the price was lower than most others and this saw is usually higher than the average. No complaints except the laser thingy that spins on the hub eats up batteries much to fast.


----------



## RobS

nice review. Considering a miterslide and this helps. I did not know I needed to watchout for that.


----------



## Ottis

Great review. I have been kicking around buying a new 12 inch slider when I get some big tool things out of the way. Thanks for the heads up !!!


----------



## DocK16

Yeah I too have considered this very saw to replace an older Makita. Appreciated your staight forward review.


----------



## a1Jim

To bad I've read good reviews on this saw. I own a Bosch 5412L works well I also have a rigid 12" slider (in my shop) talk about heavy and bulky but it works well. and I've had the dewalt and it was heavy and worked well. Most of these saws are not accurate enough to do mitered corners. The only slider that is suppose to be accurate is the is the new festool @$ 1200 plus about $800 for it's accessory's. That's about what a contractor style SAW Stop cost. If accuracy has to be very close ,you might use your table saw with well tuned jigs or spend the big bucks and see if it's worth the investment to you.


----------



## halhoyle

I own this saw, and do not experience any of the same complaints expressed.


----------

